# Using Maestro online



## Dark Crystal (10 Apr 2008)

Hi all, 

I just received my laser/maestro card in the post today and I've just tried to make a purchase online with it, but found it isn't being accepted by either of the sites I tried to order from.

Both display that they accept both maestro and laser, but when I try to enter the details, they look for a CV2 number, which I don't have (the second site didn't even accept my card number!)

Does anyone know why these cards aren't being accepted online?


----------



## MugsGame (10 Apr 2008)

Try 000 for the CV2. 

Irish Maestro is "different" and may not be supported by all payment processors.


----------



## Alex (10 Apr 2008)

my irish maestro card has that 3 digit code on the back.


----------



## Dark Crystal (10 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the tip, MugsGame, but putting in 000 didn't work either.

Thing is, I thought you were ok to use them on irish sites at least, but not so, it seems.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Apr 2008)

AIB told me to put in all 9s.

Some cvv2 codes are 3 digits so I put in 999 and some are 4 digit so I put in 9999 and it seems ok.


----------

